# Kostenfallen im Internet: Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt



## sascha (29 Oktober 2010)

> Kostenfallen im Internet: Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt
> 
> Buttonlösung gegen Kostenfallen im Internet: Das Bundesjustizministerium hat heute das Gesetz vorgestellt, mit dem es Abofallen stoppen will.



Kostenfallen im Internet: Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kostenfallen im Internet: Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt*

Der Text: http://www.bmj.de/files/acea178cfe248cda5d1d9537d7da20b8/4737/RefE_Buttonloesung.pdf

Unklar bleibt natürlich, warum das geltende Recht nicht ausreicht, notorische Abzocker, siehe z.B.

15.10.09 - Notorische Abzocker in Wien verurteilt | c't

an der massenhaften Täuschung von Verbrauchern zu hindern. Betrug ist heute schon verboten. Wer Preisinformation absichtlich so verschleiert, damit sie nicht gefunden werden können, will betrügen und tut das auch.

Die Anwendung heutigen Rechts durch Staatsanwälte und Gerichte würde reichen und redliche Händler nicht unnötig belasten.


----------



## desillusioniert (6 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kostenfallen im Internet: Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt*

Die Button-Lösung kommt – noch dicker? | Die Abo-Falle


> Die Button-Lösung kommt – noch dicker?
> ...
> Sicherlich, und das zeigen mir die Beiträge deutlich, auf Biegen und Brechen und
> notfalls auch gegen jede (juristische) Vernunft.
> Die Leidtragenden werden Verbraucher und seriöse Shop-Betreiber sein.


----------



## dvill (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kostenfallen im Internet: Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt*

Runder Tisch gegen Internetabzocke | beck-community


> Auch mir reißt langsam der Geduldsfaden. Nachdem die Politik mit ihren eigenartigen Buttongesetzen nicht weiterkommt, versuchen wir vom ITM in der zweiten Hälfte 2011 einen runden Tisch zu organisieren, bei dem Staatsanwaltschaft, Polizei, Verbraucherschützer ... überlegen, was man gezielt tun kann, um das Geschäftsmodell zu unterbinden.
> 
> Hier wäre ich jetzt schon von Bloglesern für Ideen dankbar. Spannend war zB der Vorschlag hier im Blog darüber, auch die beteiligten Kreditinstitute in die Diskussion einzubeziehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: Kostenfallen im Internet: Gesetzentwurf vorgelegt*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag zeigt, wie weit entfernt auch dieser anderweitige Entscheidungsträger von der Basis ist. Herr Prof. Dr. Hoeren ist, neben seinen Medienauftritten z. B. in Talkshows, in der deutschen Juristerei eine Person der Zeitgeschichte. Hier aber dürfte er sich den Vorwurf des Populismus gefallen lassen müssen.


Und wie weit er von der aktuellen Realität weg ist. Das Geschäftsmodell Abofallen ist  völlig ausgelutscht und  hat sich im letzten halben Jahr praktisch  von selbst erledigt, wie man es an den Nicht/meldungen in Foren/Blogs erkennen und dem Schweigen der Verbraucherzentralen und einschlägiger Verbraucherschutzsendungen zu dem Thema ablesen   kann.  Insofern wird auch die  Politik keinen Handlungsbedarf mehr sehen.


----------

